# الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟



## muslim2 (20 فبراير 2008)

_*اخوانى هو سؤال واحد انتم تقولون دائما ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف ولست هنا لأناقش هذا الكلام ولكنى أسأل كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟
ارجوا ممن سيجيب ان يأتى بدلائل ويوثق كلامه

وارجوا من السيد صخرة ان ينظر على الموضوع وان كان يحتاج ان ينقل الى قسم اخر فليكن لأنى سأحاور واناقش كل من سيرد فى كلامه

وشكرا للجميع*_


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ مسلم*


muslim2 قال:


> _*ولكنى أسأل كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟*
> *ارجوا ممن سيجيب ان يأتى بدلائل ويوثق كلامه*
> _


*كيف تريد دلائل ومواثبق ؟؟؟*
*ما هي الدلائل التي تريدها وما هي المواثيق ؟؟؟*
*ابعد تعاليم السيد المسيح له كل المجد عن المحبة والسلام تريد دلائل ومواثيق*
*أتريد دلائل من عصر الأستشهاد في العصر الروماني*
*أم تريد من قبله في زمن اليهود وكم عدد الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله*
*أم تريد أن تعرف كم الأعداد والأسر والعائلات والقري التي ماتت وأبيدت في العصر الأسلامي *
*أم ماذا تريد ؟؟؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## enass (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*انتشار المسيحية خارج فلسطين

عندما أعلن بطرس العقيدة الإنجيلية يوم الخمسين سمعه يهودٌ من أمم كثيرة وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ (مقيمين للاحتفال بالعيد) فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.. فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلَامِيُّونَ، وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، وَاليَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ، وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ التِي نَحْوَ القَيْرَوَانِ، وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ المُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلَاءُ، كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَعَرَبٌ (أعمال 2:5 و9- 11). وقد آمن كثيرون من هؤلاء لما سمعوا وعظ بطرس وغيره من الرسل. ولما عادوا إلى بلادهم في إيران والعراق وتركيا وجزيرة العرب كرزوا في بلادهم لشعوبهم برسالة الإنجيل.

وحدث اضطهاد على المسيحيين في فلسطين استُشهِد البعض فيه، وتفرق البعض في اليهودية والسامرة فَالَّذِينَ تَشَتَّتُوا جَالُوا مُبَشِّرِينَ بِالكَلِمَةِ . وكرز فيلبس المبشر لوزير المالية الحبشي، فحمل معه الإنجيل للحبشة (أعمال 8). واضطهَد شاول (الذي آمن في ما بعد وعُرف باسم بولس) المسيحيين، وسافر إلى دمشق ليلقي القبض عليهم. وهذا يعني أن المسيحية قد بلغت سوريا (أعمال 9). وقد وصل المضطَهَدون إلى فينيقية (صور وصيدا) وقبرص. ورجال قبرصيون وقيروانيون (من ليبيا) ذهبوا إلى أنطاكية في شمال سوريا (الآن جنوب تركيا) (أعمال 11:19 و20). ويذكر أعمال 11 حدوث مجاعة أيام حكم كلوديوس قيصر (الذي كان حاكماً عام 41 م) فنفترض أن الإنجيل كان قد انتشر في كل هذه البلاد خلال فترة تتراوح بين 12 إلى 15 سنة. وهكذا انتشرت العقيدة الإنجيلية في تركيا واليونان. وعندنا ما يثبت أنها وصلت روما عام 49م، ففي تلك السنة بدأ الإمبراطور كلوديوس يضطهد اليهود والمسيحيين، كما كتب المؤرخ سيوتنيوس عام 120م كان اليهود يُحدِثون اضطرابات مستمرة لأن اسم المسيح كان يُثيرهم، فطردهم كلوديوس من روما . وقدم البشير لوقا الخبر نفسه فَوَجَدَ (بولس) يَهُودِيّاً ا سْمُهُ أَكِيلَا، بُنْطِيَّ الجِنْسِ، كَانَ قَدْ جَاءَ حَدِيثاً مِنْ إِيطَالِيَا، وَبِرِيسْكِلَّا ا مْرَأَتَهُ - لِأَنَّ كُلُودِيُوسَ كَانَ قَدْ أَمَرَ أَنْ يَمْضِيَ جَمِيعُ اليَهُودِ مِنْ رُومِيَةَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِمَا (أعمال 18:2) (30).
وهذا يعني أن كثيرين من الرومان اعتنقوا المسيحية وقتها، وأثار وعظهم غضب اليهود فأثار اليهود الاضطرابات. ففي سنة 49م كانت المسيحية قد انتشرت غرباً على الأقل إلى روما، ولا بد أن عددهم بلغ مئات الآلاف.
أي أن بدأ انتشار المسيحية على يد الرسل الاثنا عشر للسيد المسيح و بدؤوا بنشر رسالته بين المدن من فلسطين الى خارجها و لا نستغرب بأن بولس الرسول كان من أول مضطهدي المسيحية وكان يقتل كل مسيحي و في طريقه لدمشق اعتنق المسيحية و بشر بها و موجود الى الآن في باب كيسان في دمشق دير باسمه منذ دخوله لدمشق .[/align]

منقول*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*




> كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟​



اولا 
من ينظر الي السيد المسيح وحياته علي الارض وتعاليمه التي ذكرها الانجيل المقدس لا يجد اطلاقا اي اشاره او حتي حرف واحد يحرض علي اي عنف او حتي رد العنف او مواجهة الشر بشر مثله بل يطالبنا السيد المسيح بمحبة حتي الاعداء والاحسان الي مبغضينا والصلاه من اجل الذين يسيئون الينا ويضطهدوننا (متي ) 

اذن فكيف للسيد المسيح الذي علم الحب والتسامح ونشر المحبه والسلام في العالم كله يؤيد فكره السيف وانتشار الدين بالسيف كذلك هل ننسي موقف السيد المسيح مع بطرس الرسول عندما اخرج سيفه عند القبض عليه في بستان جيثماني وقطع اذن عبد رئيس الكهنه فقال له السيد المسيح رد سيفك الي غمده لان الذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف ياخذون رافضا مبدء العنف او استخدام السيف حتي دفاعا عن النفس او حتي لمواجهة الظلم او قوه الشر اذن موقف السيد المسيح من استخدام السيف كان واضح كل الوضوح.

ثانيا :
الانجيل المقدس بكامله سواء الاناجيل الاربعه او الرسائل لا توجد بها اطلاقا اي ايه تدعوا علي العنف اطلاقا او اي ايه او موقف او فعل يطالب المسيحين ان لا يتعاملوا مع غير المؤمنين باسلوب غير اسلوب المحبه والتسامح والصلاه من اجلهم وليس محاربتهم ورفضهم وتكفيرهم ونري ذلك في كيفية تعالم الرسل جميعهم مع مضطهديهم ومن كانوا يعذبونهم بل ويقتلونهم وابدا لم يستخدموا اي اسلوب ليس به محبه مع مبغضيهم وعاشوا تعاليم المسيح بطريقه عمليه وليس مجرد كلام 

ثالثا :
التاريخ المسيحي وخاصة القرون الاولي من انتشار المسيحيه توضح لنا كيف انتشرت المسيحيه في العالم كله ليس بقوة سيف او حروب استعماريه للبلاد او باستخدام اي قوه بشريه ولكنها انتشرت بواسطه مجموعه من البسطاء الذين نشروا تعاليم السيد المسيح في العالم كله ولكن كانت تؤيدهم قوة الروح القدس قوة الله فقط وليست اي قوه بشريه ومن يقرا سفر اعمال الرسل يعرف جيدا كيف انتشرت المسيحه وكيف حوربت وتم مواجهتها بكل الطرق حتي يتم القضاء عليها وفي المقابل تعامل اباءنا الرسل مع مضطهديهم بكل محبه وتسامح حتي ملئت المسيحيه العالم كله رغم كل ما تعرضت له من اضطهادات وضيقات والالام 

ايضا تاريخ انتشار المسيحه في العالم كله يوضح كيف انتشرت المسيحيه في هذه البلدان فبلد مثل مصر مثلا جاءها القديس مرقص الرسول وحده وبدون ان يكون معه اي شئ ولكنه استطاع ان يجعل كل مصر تؤمن بالمسيحيه وذلك دون ان يعتمد علي اي قوه بشريه ولكنها كانت قوه الله 

اذن الدعوه الي السيف والقتل كما يقول الجهلاء من بعض الناس ليس لها وجود اطلاقا في تعاليم الرب يسوع له المجد او حتي في الانجيل المقدس او تاريخ المسيحيه وانتشارها في العالم كله ولكن كما قلنا من قبل هو اما جهل او تجاهل لحقائق واضحه وضوح الشمس​


----------



## taten (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*الفتوحات الاسلامية معروفة تاريخيآ وايضآ طريقة انتشار المسيحية معروفة تاريخيآ فاين المشكلة هل فى التاريخ فصال او اخد ورد*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*أخي مسلم 2
لمعرفة كيف انتشرت المسيحية 
إقرأ سفر أعمال الرسل
فهو يوضح أن المسيحية إنتشرت بالمعجزات التي كان يفعلها أتباع المسيح و خاصة التلاميذ*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

سلام ونعمه لكم
 اخي مسلم 2
 معروف ان المسيحيه انتشرت قديما عن طريق 70 رسول و12 تلميذ وبعض النسوة مثل المريمات
مافاتكرش مرة اني قريت في الانجيل او في كتب التاريخ ان القديس بولس مثلا دخل روما بجيش
ولا سمعت ان بطرس حارب حد او كان ليه قائد جيوش
كلهم دخلوا البلاد ده ومعاهم قوة الروح القدس والرب هو اللي كان يدافع عنهم
شئ اخير قبل بس ماترد ياريت تقولي قائد جيوش المسيحين كان اسمه ايه في وقت الرسل:yaka:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

الأخ الفاضل / مسلم2
+++ موضوع الإنتشار ، ينقسم لعدة عناصر ، منها :- 
(((( 1 ))))  العقائد المسيحية ، التى تدعو لنشر الدين ، هل كانت تدعو للإنتشار المسلح ، أم للإنتشار السلمى ؟؟؟؟؟؟  
>>>>> ما قاله السيد المسيح لتلاميذه هو : - [  وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.  مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. ] مر 16: 15 و16 . إذن ، فهى دعوة للكرازة وليس للغزو المسلح .
(((( 2 ))))[SIZE="5"] المثال الشخصى ، للمثل الأعلى للمسيحية [/SIZE]( أى الشخصية الأولى المحورية ) ، هل دعى الناس بالموعظة الحسنة فقط ، أم مزجها بالعمل المسلح ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
>>>> لا أحد يقدر أن يدعى أن المسيح إستخدم السلاح نهائياً ، بل المرة الوحيدة التى أمر فيها تلاميذه بإحضار سلاح ، إكتفى بسيف واحد ( مع علمه بأن اليهود سيأتون بأعداد ضخمة ) والسبب إتضح عند لحظة إستخدامه ، إذ أمر بطرس برد السيف ، وصنع معجزة للذى إنقطعت أذنه ، فالهدف من طلبه السيف ، هو أن يمنعه ويمنع إستخدامه ، أثناء وجود السيف ، لئلا يظن أحد أنه لو وجد معه سيفاً لكان قد إستخدمه ، وأزال الآثار التى نتجت عن إستخدامه ، لأن إستحضاره ، كان بأمره هو .[/
 (((( 3  )))) المثال الثانى فى الأهمية ، هو الجيل الأول ، أى ما بعد الشخصية الأولى ، فهل إستخدم هؤلاء السيف ؟؟؟؟ 
[/COLOR]>>>> إن سفر أعمال الرسل ، يوضح إسلوب عملهم ، أنه كان -- مثلما أمرهم ربهم -- بالكرازة بالكلمة فقط ، بل وعدم رد الإعتداء بمثله ، بل قبلوا أن يضعوا حياتهم ،  ذبيحة حب صامتة ، مثل معلمهم الصالح .   4 )
(((( 4  ))) وماذا عن الأجيال التالية ؟؟؟؟ 
>>>> لقد ساروا على نفس المنوال ، لمئات السنين .
(((( 5 )))) وماذا عن الحروب المسيحية  ؟؟؟  
>>>> لم تكن حروباً مسيحية ( أى بأمر ربنا يسوع المسيح )، كما سبق ورأينا  ، ولا بقدوة ، ولا بسنن وضعها الرب ، ولا حتى رسله ، بل كانت حروباً بشرية ، بأوامر البشر وليس الرب .... فهى خروج عن أوامر المسيح ، وليست بأوامره .


----------



## زيدان المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

ردا علي أنتشار المسيحية 
أعلم أيها الأخ الحبيب أننا لسنا بوجهين وجه مبتسم وخلفه سيف ولسنا نحن الذين نرسم علي العلم المسيحي السيفين
ولكن رمزنا حمام السلام والوداعة فوجهنا مستقيم كما علمنا السيد المسيح كونوا ودعاء كالحمام وأيضا يعلمنا السيد المسيح " حبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم"فهذا هو تعليمنا مثل معلمنا نهتدي علي نفس طريقه نسير وتحت محبه نعيش فكيف للحمام أن يحمل السيف هل لنشر الوداعة
تعقل ياأخي وأفهم واقراء
أحيا كما يحلو لك ولكن لتتهم الغير بسلوكك فإدا كان العيب فيك فأصلحه ولا تعلقه علي المستقيمين.
سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع ومعك أيضا أيها السائل
" حبوا عدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلي مبغضوكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضطهدونكم"
سلام حقيقي وليس سيف


----------



## muslim2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

اسف لغيابى


----------



## muslim2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*الاخوة الافاضل من قامو بالرد على الموضوع
فى البداية اود ان اكتب اية من الانجيل وكانت من السيد المسيح نفسه قبل ان يسلمه يهوذا لليهود والرومان عندما قال للتلاميذ من ليس لديه سيف فليبتع قميصه ويشترى سيفا وسامحونى ان كنت كتبتها خطأ لآنى لا اتذكرها جيدا ولكن من الايه واضح الدعوة من شراء السيوف
ثانيا اود فقط ان اسأل عن التاريخ للإخوة الافضل اللذين يتحدثون عن التاريخ ماذا تعرفون عن الحملات الصليبية التى قامت بتفويض رسمى من الكنيسة وبمباركة الكنيسة
وماذا تعرفون عن محاكم التفتيش التى اجتاحت اوروبا واسبانيا؟ هل تعلمون ماذا فعلت هذه المحاكم بكل من هو غير مسيحى ومن لا يريد ان يؤمن بالمسيحية؟
ارجو لمن يتحدث عن التاريخ ان يقرأ التاريخ جيدا ويقول لى اوليس ما ذكر موجود فى التاريخ ام اننى الفته
وشكرا للكل*


----------



## muslim2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*الاستاذ الفاضل مكرم زكى شنودة تقابلت معك قبل هذا الموضوع اكثر من مرة واعتدت منك على الاسلوب الهادئ فى الحوار فلو سمحت بلاش الكتابة بالخط الاحمر الكبير ده انا والحمد لله نظرى كويس ياريت تخلى الرد كله بمقاس كتابة واحد سواء كان الخط كبير او صغير
وشكرا لك*:big35:


----------



## muslim2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*[q-bible]لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا[/q-bible] لوقا 12:49*


----------



## nader2000 (23 فبراير 2008)

اخى من يقتل نفسة من اجل من يحب المسيح فعل هزا

لا هزا ليس فى الانجيل

ربنا يهديك


----------



## sweetly heart (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

لا يوجد نصارى فى العالم لان طائفتهم انقرضت فى القرن السابع للميلاد نحن مسيحيين وهادا دليل على قمة الجهل عندك بالرسالة المسيحية ما عليه اصلا القران لا يذكر كلمة مسيحيين واحدة 

بالنسبة للاقتباس الثالث فقط من الكتاب المقدس اما الاول والتانى مش موجود 





> لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا



للرد اذا قدراتك العقلية ممكن تستوعب : ان هاذا دليل على واقعية الكتاب المقدس فبعد رسالة السيد المسيح لم يصبح العالم سلاما لان هاى قوانين الله التى سن بها الحياة على الارض منذ نزول ادم على الارض وهاى دليل قوة مش ضعف على اعجاز كلام الرب يسوع وعلى حرب الشيطان فالسيد المسيح جاء ليقطع راس الشيطان 
ثانيا انتا مقتبس من البشير متى وليس لوقا


----------



## muslim2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*انا اسف على الخطأ فى الاقتباس بين انجيل متى ولوقا
سامحونى*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

الأخ الفاضل مسلم2
++++ تقول سيادتك :-- (((  الاسلوب الهادئ فى الحوار ، فلو سمحت بلاش الكتابة بالخط الاحمر الكبير ده  )))
+++ فأقول لسيادتك : حاضر ، لن أستخدم اللون الأحمر فى كل مداخلاتى مع سيادتك ( وإن حدث ، فسيكون سهواً ،فرجاء المعذرة) ، ولكنى لم أكن أقصد بها الخروج عن الهدوء ، بل لمجرد تنويع الخطوط ، ليكون سهلاً للقارئ . + وأمـّـا حجم الخط ، فقد إعترض الكثيرون من الإخوة ، على  مداخلاتى الأولى، لأننى لم  أكن  أكبر خطها ، فتكبير الخط هو لتسهيل القراءة ، بدون ضغط على العين .
+++++ ولكن سيادتك -- فى مداخلتك الأخيرة -- ذكرت موضوع السيف ، الذى سبق لى أن أوضحت معناه ، فى مداخلتى السابقة ، فلعل ضيقك من تلوينها ، جعلك تهملها ، لذلك أستسمح الإخوة فى إعادتها  :-
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++ موضوع الإنتشار الدينى ، ينقسم لعدة عناصر ، منها :- 
(((( 1 )))) العقائد المسيحية ، التى تدعو لنشر الدين ، هل كانت تدعو للإنتشار المسلح ، أم للإنتشار السلمى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
>>>>> ما قاله السيد المسيح لتلاميذه هو : - [ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. ] مر 16: 15 و16 . إذن ، فهى دعوة للكرازة وليس للغزو المسلح .
(((( 2   ))))المثال الشخصى ، للمثل الأعلى للمسيحي ( أى الشخصية الأولى المحورية ) ، هل دعى الناس بالموعظة الحسنة فقط ، أم مزجها بالعمل المسلح ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
>>>> لا أحد يقدر أن يدعى أن المسيح إستخدم السلاح نهائياً ، بل المرة الوحيدة التى أمر فيها تلاميذه بإحضار سلاح ، إكتفى بسيف واحد ، مع علمه بأن اليهود سيهجمون عليه بأعداد ضخمة  ، والسبب إتضح عند لحظتها ، إذ أمر بطرس برد السيف ، وصنع معجزة للذى إنقطعت أذنه . 
++++ فالهدف -- من طلبه السيف -- كان ، أن يمنعه ويمنع إستخدامه ، أثناء وجود السيف وليس فى غيابه ، لئلا يظن أحد أنه لو وجد سيفاً لكان قد إستخدمه . 
++ ثم أزال الآثار التى نتجت عن إستخدامه -- لأن إستحضاره ، كان بأمره هو -- دليلاً على أنه لم يكن -- منذ البداية -- يريد إستخدامه للقطع والقتل ، بل كمجرد وسيلة إيضاح .
(((( 3 )))) المثال ، الثانى فى الأهمية ، هو الجيل الأول ، أى ما بعد الشخصية الأولى ، فهل إستخدم هؤلاء ، السيف ؟؟؟؟ 
>>>> إن سفر أعمال الرسل ، يوضح لنا إسلوب عملهم ، أنه كان -- مثلما أمرهم ربهم -- بالكرازة بالكلمة فقط ، بل وعدم رد الإعتداء بمثله ، حتى أنهم قــَبــِلوا أن يضعوا حياتهم ، ذبيحة حب صامتة ، مثل معلمهم الصالح . 
(((( 4 )))   وماذا عن الأجيال التالية  ؟؟؟؟ 
>>>> لقد ساروا على نفس المنوال ، لمئات السنين ، بلا سيف ، نهائياً .
(((( 5 )))) وماذا عن الحروب المسيحية ؟؟؟ 
>>>> لم تكن حروباً مسيحية ( أى بأمر ربنا يسوع المسيح )، كما سبق ورأينا ، ولا بقدوة من الرب نفسه  ، ولا بسنن وضعها الرب ، ولا حتى رسله ، ولا من جاءوا بعدهم ، لأجيال كثيرة .
 ++++ بل كانت حروباً بشرية ، بأوامر البشر وليس الرب .... فهى خروج عن أوامر المسيح ، وليست بأوامره .
++++++ ومن الظلم أن نحاسب المسيح على أفعال المخالفين لوصاياه .


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*سؤال السيد مسلم عن كيفية انتشار المسيحية ... *
*و ما فهمته من السؤال هو سؤاله عما تم بالفعل*
*وشهد الاعضاء المباركين بنصوص تاريخية اثبتت ان كلمة الله امضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وهو ماحدث بالفعل فانتشرت المسيحية بالكلمة ....*

*لهذا قبل ان تكمل حوارك و انا اعرف جيدا لم ترمي ... فالاعداد التي سألت عنها و التي ستأتي بها فيما بعد لم تؤثر على انتشار المسيحية بالكلمة ... فيجب ان تسأل نفسك و تصارح نفسك عن معناها ؟؟ ... فهي ذات معنى بعيد تماما عن انتشار المسيحية .. لان اغلب المسيحيين الأوائل امنوا بالمسيح و رؤسهم تحت السيف وليست خلفة *
*فهل هذا يعني ان ايات السيف التي ستأتي بها تعني انتشار المسيحية بالسيف ؟؟؟؟*
*اعد حساباتك وعدل سؤالك ليمون استفسار عن معنى هذه الاعداد*


----------



## زيدان المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع جميعكم
        جميل منك ياأخي الحبيب ثاؤفيلس ردك الجميل ربنا يعطيك نعمة
أخوك في المسيح زيدان المصري


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ مسلم*


muslim2 قال:


> *الاخوة الافاضل من قامو بالرد على الموضوع*
> *فى البداية اود ان اكتب اية من الانجيل وكانت من السيد المسيح نفسه قبل ان يسلمه يهوذا لليهود والرومان عندما قال للتلاميذ من ليس لديه سيف فليبتع قميصه ويشترى سيفا وسامحونى ان كنت كتبتها خطأ لآنى لا اتذكرها جيدا ولكن من الايه واضح الدعوة من شراء السيوف
> *


*
**طبعاً دة كلام عاري من الصحة*
*وطبعاً لو كنت حضرتك حاولت البحث عن معني الأية كنت لقيت التفاسير المناسبة*
*بس هنقول أيه وأنت بتستقي معلوماتك من منتديات لا تفعل شئ سوي مهاجمة المسيحين وبلاش ذكر أسماء جوجل محرك البحث فاضح *

*نأتي بالأية اولاً*
[Q-BIBLE] 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ». 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَكِنِ الآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً. 
لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ». 
فَقَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!». 
وَخَرَجَ وَمَضَى كَالْعَادَةِ إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ وَتَبِعَهُ أَيْضاً تَلاَمِيذُهُ. 
وَلَمَّا صَارَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*نضع التفسير الكامل لهذه الفقرة*
أولاً: في إرساله لهم لم يسألهم شيئًا سوى التخلي عن كل شيء حتى الضروريات ليكون هو سرّ شبعهم والمدبّر لحياتهم الخاصة وعملهم الكرازي، أما الآن وقد حان وقت الصليب وجّه أنظارهم للجهاد، لا ليحملوا سيفًا ويحاربوا به كما ظن التلاميذ، وإنما ليحملوا سيف الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة. لهذا عندما قالوا له أنه يوجد سيفان، قال لهم: يكفي. وقد حسبوه أنه يقصد السيفين الماديين. 
يشبه *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* تصرفِ المسيح هذا أشبه بمدرب السباحة الذي يضع يديه تحت جسم من يدربهم وهم في المياه فيشعروا براحة وثقة، ثم يسحب يديه قليلاً قليلاً فيجاهدوا ويتعلموا. هكذا في البداية لم يحثهم السيد عن الجهاد الروحي، إنما أرسلهم للكرازة محمولين على يديه لا يحتاجون إلى شيء، والآن يسألهم الجهاد الروحي بسيف الروح الحق، ليواجهوا الضيقات ويحتملوا الصلب معه بفرح ولا يتعثروا. 
لم يتركهم السيد المسيح في عوزٍ إلى شيء، بل بفيض أشبع كل احتياجاتهم حين كان معهم بالجسد، والآن لمحبته أراد لهم أن يتركهم ليحمل هو الصليب، ويصيرون كما في عوز، لكي ينعموا بخبراتٍ جديدةٍ وسط العوز والألم. المحبة التي من خلالها عاشوا فترة من الزمن في راحة بلا عوز هي بعينها التي سمحت لهم أن يمارسوا الشركة معه في آلامه. لهذا السبب كما يقول *القديس أنبا أنطونيوس* *الكبير* في رسائله أن الله غالبًا ما يعطي للتائبين في بداية توبتهم تعزيات كثيرة ليرفعهم ويسندهم، لكنه يسمح فينزع هذه التعزيات إلى حين، لكي يجاهدوا وسط الآلام فيتزكون، وينالون تعزيات أعظم من الأولى. ​*ثانيًا​*: يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيف الذي طلب السيد من تلاميذه أن يقتنوه هو "كلمة الله" التي تُحسب كسيفٍ ذي حدين. 
v *"ومن ليس له، فليبع ثوبه ويشترِ سيفًا"* *[36]*. 
لماذا تأمرني يا رب بهذا الشراء، بينما تمنعني من الضرب (مت 26: 52)؟
لماذا تأمرني باقتناء ما تمنعني عن إخراجه من غمده، حتى ولو للدفاع عن النفس؟!
كان الرب قادرًا على الانتقام، لكنه فضل أن يُذبح! يوجد أيضًا السيف الروحي الذي يجعلك تبيع ميراثك لتشتري الكلمة التي تكتسي بها أعماق الروح. 
يوجد أيضًا سيف الألم الذي به تخلع الجسد لتشتري بنفايات جسدك المذبوح إكليل الاستشهاد المقدس... 
ربما يقصد بالسيفين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، اللذين بهما نتسلح ضد مكائد إبليس (أف 6: 11)، لذا قال الرب "يكفي" حتى نفهم أن التعلم الوارد في العهدين ليس فيهما نقص. ​*القديس أمبروسيوس​*هذا ويرى *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن هذين السيفين لم يكونا سوى سكينين كبيرين كانا مع بطرس ويوحنا، اُستخدمتا في إعداد الفصح (إن كان قد قُدم يوم خميس العهد). ​*ثالثًا​*: يلاحظ أن السيد المسيح يحدث التلاميذ عن الجهاد الروحي حالاً بعد مناقشتهم بخصوص أحاديثهم عمن يحتل المركز الأول، وكأنه يريد أن يوجههم إلى الجهاد عوض الانشغال بالكرامات الزمنية. كأنه يقول لهم أنه ليس وقت لطلب المجد، وإنما للصراع ضد عدو الخير، والجهاد لحساب الملكوت، وكما يقول *القديس يوحنا* *كاسيان* إننا الآن في وادي الدموع الذي يعبر بنا إلى الأمجاد الأبدية. 
v بينما كانوا يتشاحنون فيما بينهم من يكون الأكبر، قال لهم: أنه ليس وقت الكرامات إنما هو وقت الخطر والذبح. انظروا، أنا سيدكم أُقاد للموت البشع، مُحتقرًا من العصاة! ​*الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس
رابعًا​*: إذ حلّ وقت آلامه وصلبه، تحدث عن السيف لكي يهيئ أذهانهم لما سيحل به من أتعاب، فلا تكون مفاجئة لهم. ​*خامسًا​*: بلا شك وجود سيفين في أيدي أثنى عشر صيادًا لا يساويان شيئًا أمام جماهير اليهود وجنود الرومان القادمين للقبض عليه، خاصة إن كان السيفان مجرد سكينتين، حتى إن كانا سيفين حقيقيين فإن هؤلاء الصيادين بلا خبرة في استخدام السيوف، لهذا يرى البعض أن كلمة السيد المسيح "يكفي" إنما ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "دَييّر" التي كان معلمو اليهود يستخدمونها ليسكتوا بها جهالة بعض تلاميذهم. وكأن السيد المسيح أراد أن يسكت تلاميذه الذين انصرفت أفكارهم إلى السيف المادي لا سيف الروح. ​


muslim2 قال:


> *ثانيا اود فقط ان اسأل عن التاريخ للإخوة الافضل اللذين يتحدثون عن التاريخ ماذا تعرفون عن الحملات الصليبية التى قامت بتفويض رسمى من الكنيسة وبمباركة الكنيسة
> *


*
**ههههههههه*
*ماذا تعرف انت يا أيها الأخ ؟*
*أنت لا تعرف شئ عن هذه الحروب الا من وجهة نظر متخلفة غير متحضرة*
*ويكفيني أن أضع ما نشر في جريدة الوطن في هذا السياق ..*​*




 إن القول بأن الحملات الصليبية جاءت لمحاربة "الاسلام" استناداً الى وقائع تاريخية إبان فترة القرن الحادي عشر الى القرن الثالث عشر , يبدو لي قولا منقوصاً... ذلك أنه من الثابت تاريخياً عن تلك الفترة بأن الجماعات اليهودية قد تعرضت لمخاطر عديدة وعانت كثيراً من الحملات الصليبية وهي في طريقها للشرق...
ان الخلفية التاريخية " للحروب الصليبية" تمثل نموذج لصراعات البشرية, تلك الآلة التي تخرج لنا مفهوماً دقيقاً لمعنى " السيادة الوطنية" . 

فالسيادة هي امراً مفهوماً متغيراً وفقاً لطبيعة الصراع الدائر بين اعضاء البشرية...​ 
وسميت تلك الحروب بمسمى " الصليب" ولم يكن هدفها القيام ب" الحروب الدينية", ولكنها كانت لأغراض أخرى ​


أنقر للتوسيع...


وعلي هذا أحب أن أقول لك يا مسلم
هل الحروب الصليبية كما تسموها كانت لنشر الدين يا مسلم ؟
بالطبع لا 
لأن المسيحية بدأت في الأنتشار لكل أرجاء المسكونة من منتصف القرن الأول 
وقد أنتشرت بالكلمة لا بالسيف كما تقول أنت 
والدليل علي تدليس ما تقول أن تاريخ الحروب الصليبية هذه كان 1095-1291 م
أي بعد بدء أنتشار المسيحية بعشر قرون كاملة وكانت المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للعالم أجمع في قارته القديمة
فالحروب الصليبية يا مسلم لم يكن لها أي دخل بأنتشار الدين بالسيف
ويكفي هذا الأن *


muslim2 قال:


> *وماذا تعرفون عن محاكم التفتيش التى اجتاحت اوروبا واسبانيا؟ هل تعلمون ماذا فعلت هذه المحاكم بكل من هو غير مسيحى ومن لا يريد ان يؤمن بالمسيحية؟
> *


*
**أحب أن أقول لك يا مسلم*
*أنه من غير الطبيعي أن نقول أوربا وأسبانيا !*
*لأن أسبانيا هذه دولة في قارة أوربا*
*فالقول الصحيح أوربا وأسيا مثلاً أو أسبانيا وفرنسا*

*وأحب أن أقول لك ما دخل محاكم التفتيش بانتشار المسيحية*
*وهل في وقتها كان الأسلام وصل الي الأندلس أصلاً*
*يا أخي يكفيك تدليس ويكفيك نقلاً من مواقع ومنتدايا مشبوهة*
*وعلي الأقل يا ليتك تأتي بالدليل التاريخي القاطع علي كلامك*
*لأن ما هو دور محاكم التفتيش هذه بأنتشار المسيحية المنتشرة أصلاً ؟*​​


muslim2 قال:


> *ارجو لمن يتحدث عن التاريخ ان يقرأ التاريخ جيدا ويقول لى اوليس ما ذكر موجود فى التاريخ ام اننى الفته*


*من جهة التأليف فأنا أثق أنك لم تؤلفه لن هذا منتشر في كل العقول المظلمه لتبرير ما يحدث  ولتبرير أنتشار الأسلام الدموي*
*وبالنسبة لتاريخي فأنا أكثر علماص منك ومن شيوخكم ومعلمونكم لأن هذا تاريخ بلدي تاريخ بلد الأقباط ............*
*وأنا أملك الدليل لا فقط من كاتبي التاريخ المسيحين المصرين بل من المستشرقين الأوربين المحايدين*
*ويكفينا هذا ويكفي التطرق للعرقيات يا ميلم*

*فأنت سألت سؤال ونحن أجبناك *
*فيكفي تلفيق ولف ودوران*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



muslim2 قال:


> *[q-bible]لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا[/q-bible] لوقا 12:49*


 
يا صديقنا الجاهل بالكتاب المقدس, انت لا تعرف من اين تقتبس و لا تعرف فيما تسأل اصلا
الشاهد الذي وضعته هو خطأ و هذا يدل على جهلك و اتباعك لمواقع هبلة, تنقل الخطأ بعينه منها

الشاهد من لوقا 12 : 49  هو
[Q-BIBLE] 
«جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ نَاراً عَلَى الأَرْضِ فَمَاذَا أُرِيدُ لَوِ اضْطَرَمَتْ؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

اما الشاهد الصحيح لسؤالك فهو متى 10 و العدد 34
[Q-BIBLE] 

 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
[/Q-BIBLE]

على الأقل لما تسأل سؤال, اعرف تسأل في ايه

و الرد على هذا ان المسيح القا سيفا بمعنى ان من سيؤمن به دون بقية عائلته سيولد خصام و تفرقة بين الأشخاص بسبب اختيار المسيح
و المسيح لم يقل اقتلوا بالسيف او بشروا بالسيف, فهو نفسه امر بطرس ان يرد سيفه و قال من يأخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يؤخذ

يا ريت تتثقف و تقرأ قبل ما تتخبط في اسألتك

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## انت الفادي (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



muslim2 قال:


> *الاخوة الافاضل من قامو بالرد على الموضوع
> فى البداية اود ان اكتب اية من الانجيل وكانت من السيد المسيح نفسه قبل ان يسلمه يهوذا لليهود والرومان عندما قال للتلاميذ من ليس لديه سيف فليبتع قميصه ويشترى سيفا وسامحونى ان كنت كتبتها خطأ لآنى لا اتذكرها جيدا ولكن من الايه واضح الدعوة من شراء السيوف
> ثانيا اود فقط ان اسأل عن التاريخ للإخوة الافضل اللذين يتحدثون عن التاريخ ماذا تعرفون عن الحملات الصليبية التى قامت بتفويض رسمى من الكنيسة وبمباركة الكنيسة
> وماذا تعرفون عن محاكم التفتيش التى اجتاحت اوروبا واسبانيا؟ هل تعلمون ماذا فعلت هذه المحاكم بكل من هو غير مسيحى ومن لا يريد ان يؤمن بالمسيحية؟
> ...



عزيزي مسلم 2
سؤالك في بداية الموضوع هو :


> _*ولكنى أسأل كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟*_



هل تدري ما معني كلمة انتشرت؟؟؟ 
معناها اي تواجدت في عدة اماكن و ليس مكان واحد فقط.. بل تناثرت في انحاء عديدة من العالم..
و الان يأتي السؤال الثاني و الذي يضم تساؤلك عن الحملات الصليبية..
هل كانت المسيحية بالفعل منتشرة وقت الحملات الصليبية ام لم تكن منتشرة؟؟؟
الرد هو ان المسيحية كانت قد انتشرت في جميع انحاء العالم من مشارقه الي مغاربه قبل الحملات الصليبية بمائات السنين..
فلماذا تريد ان تخلط الحابل بالنابل؟؟؟؟
و كأنك تقول ان المسيحية انتشرت بحرب العراق.. و كأنك تقول ان المسيحية انتشرت بحرب اكتوبر 73 ...و هكذا.. الا تري معي انك و بكامل ارادتك تخدع في نفسك؟؟؟
لان المسيحية كانت في كل مكان في العالم قبل الحملات الصليبية فلماذا تريد ان تربط انتشار المسيحية بالحملات الصلبية؟؟

النقطة الثانية: محاكم التفتيش...
و هذه هي الطامة الكبري... و التي سقط فيها كل مسلم يذكر هذه المحاكم..
هل بحثت عزيزي المسلم عن اسباب هذه المحاكم؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو بحثت بحثا حقيقيا ستجد ان كل ما تنقله المنتديات الاسلامية عن هذه المحاكم هو كذب في كذب... لان محاكم التفتيش كانت قد انتشترت بسبب انتشار السحر و الدجل.. و ان هذه المحاكم كانت ضد المشعوذين و السحرة بدون تفريق بين ديانة او عرق او ايمان او عقيدة.. و لكننا نجد الاخوة المسلمين يحورون هذه الحقيقة الي انها كانت ضد الاديان الاخري حتي يقود القارئ بطريقة ملتوية ان هذه المحاكم كانت ضد المسلمين خصوصا.. و لكن بمراجعة التاريخ نجد ان هذه المحاكم كانت ضد السحرة و المشعوذين و كانت هذه الظاهرة اي السحر  و الشعوذة قد انتشرت في اوروبا جميعها بطريقة مخيفة..
و لكن بعد معرفة هذه الحقيقة.. لو اصررت علي ان هذه الحاكم كانت موجهة ضد المسلمين ان فأنت تعترف بأن المسلمين كلهم كانوا او ماذالوا يتعاطون السحر و الشعوذة و لذلك كانوا هم المتضررين الاوائل من هذه المحاكم.

و لكن دعنا نفرض جدلا... و اكرر كلمة جدلا هذه الااف المرات...
نفرض ان محاكم التفتيش كانت من اجل انتشار المسيحية.... فهل كانت المسيحية غير منتشرة ذاك الوقت عزيزي؟؟؟ لو قلت لي انها لم تكن منتشرة بالفعل فساقول لك عفوا و لكنك تكذب.. و لو قلت لي انها كانت بالفعل منتشرة اذن فلماذا تنسب محاكم التفتيش الي انتشار المسيحية؟؟
مع انك تعرف ان لا محاكم التفتيش و لا الحروب الصليبية لهما علاقة بأنتشار المسيحية و بالرغم من ذلك نجد المسلمين الواحد تلوا الاخر يلقي نفس السؤال و نفس التهمة.. دون حتي ان يفكر في الفارق التاريخي و واقع الاحداث المرتبطة بانتشار المسحية الفعلية حيث ان المسيحية في بدايتها تعرضت للاضطهاد  و القمع و التعزيب و القتل و السجن و التشهير و لم يرفع مسيحي واحد سيفا ليدافع عن نفسه او عن المسيحيين الاخرين سوي سيف الكلمة الذي كان بالفعل اقوي من كل سيوف الكون كله و مضت في جميع الحصون و دمرتها و رفعت اسم المسيح عاليا في جميع انحاء العالم..
لن تجد في تاريخ المسيحية القديم عزيزي و هو التاريخ الصحيح لانتشار المسيحية اي دم قد اريق سوي دم المسيحيين وحدهم.

كان الناس التي تضطهد المسيحيين تقف بعض الاحيان في حيرة كيف يموت هذا الشعب هكذا من اجل ايمانه و لا يرفع يده حتي ليدري بها وجهه..بل يسلم نفسه هكذا بكل طاعة و وداعة للموت و للعذاب و للقتل.. كان و ماذال اعداء المسيحية يتحيرون من ذلك...


----------



## fakhry2010 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



muslim2 قال:


> *[q-bible]لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا[/q-bible] لوقا 12:49*



* ببساطه  جدا ارد عليك ان السيف المقصود بيه فى هزه الايه هو سيف الكلمه وليس بالمعنى الحرفى  لم تكن الانقسامات هدف المسيح، لكنها كانت النتيجة الواقعية التي أعقبت ظهوره بين البشر. وبما أن إرادة الله الصالحة كانت تعمل في عالم مختل النظام، وكانت ضد إرادة الإنسان الشرير، فقد كانت النتيجة الحتميّة لذلك حدوث التفرقة والانقسام. وعندما آمن البعض بالمسيح رفضهم أفراد عائلتهم، فنشأ الانقسام عن ذلك. وحيثما كرز المسيحيون بأخبار إنجيله المفرحة قامت الاضطهادات ضدهم، فإن المسيح أرسلهم كحملان وسط ذئاب.

ومن يتبع المسيح لا يسير وراء العالم، وهذا يعني أنه سيعادي من يرفضون المسيح. لقد أبغض الخطاة المسيح، ولابد أنهم يبغضون تلاميذ المسيح، فإن صاحب العين المريضة يكره النور. إنهم الذئاب الذين يريدون هلاك الغنم! والسيف المقصود هنا هو سيف المسيح على الشيطان، أو سيف الاضطهاد من أعداء المسيح يهاجم تلاميذ المسيح. على أن أولاد الله يجدون سلام الله الكامل وسط اضطهاد الأعداء  يوحنا 14:27 و16:33).

سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم« (يوحنا 14:27 السيد المسيح جاء ليخلص العالم لا يهلك  وعندما تلميذ من التلاميذ ليله القبض على السيد المسيح له كل المجد 51 واذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مدّ يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه .

52 فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه .لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون 
:new5::new5::new5:*


----------



## زيدان المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
         صباح الخير والنعمة والرحمة من قبل الرب المخلص الذي أعطانا علم معرفته.
         لم اجد رد أعمق وأشمل من رد اخي أنا الفادي لقد قمت بالرد من جميع الجوانب لدرجة أنك لم تترك مجال لأي رد أخر فردك شامل وناتج عن قراءة متوسعة في التاريخ """ شكرا لك """ وهذا أبسط مايقال .
        أما في حالة عدم فهم السائل فهذا وارد لأنه لايريد أن يفهم وهذا أيضا وارد وأتمني أن يفهم الذي كتبته له .
        فلك كل الشكر علي تعبك وربنا يعوض تعب محبته له
أخوك في المسيح زيدان المصري


----------



## sweetly heart (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

دليل قمة الجهل والتخلف فى الحوار مع الاخر المسلمين بيحكوا عن المسيحيين نصارا ونحن ليس لنا علاقة بالنصرانية لانها طائفة انقرضت فى القرن السابع ميلادى والقران الذى يعتبروه كلام الله لا يعرف النصارى والمسيحيين ولا يميز بينهم فالمسلم بدو يفسر ويدرس الكتاب المقدس وبيقتبس غلط وهوا مش عارف احنا مسيحيين ولا نصارى هههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين المسلمين اخر ما يتكلمون عن المراة لان نبيهم وابليس وعلمائهم اعداء المراة والوقائع والاحداث تثبت ذلك فى كل مكان من العالم وفى اعتقادى الاحداث اصدق دليل 

المسيحية تقدس حياة الانسان وتحترمها بعكس القران ومحمد المزواج الذى يتعامل مع متبعيه تعامل البهائم فهوا يغريهم بالنساء الكثيرات والطعام والشراب لانه فاقد الانسانية وفاقد الشئ لا يعطيه يتعامل معهم على اساس بهائمى حيوانى


----------



## georgesal001 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



muslim2 قال:


> _*اخوانى هو سؤال واحد انتم تقولون دائما ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف ولست هنا لأناقش هذا الكلام ولكنى أسأل كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟
> ارجوا ممن سيجيب ان يأتى بدلائل ويوثق كلامه
> 
> وارجوا من السيد صخرة ان ينظر على الموضوع وان كان يحتاج ان ينقل الى قسم اخر فليكن لأنى سأحاور واناقش كل من سيرد فى كلامه
> ...




سلام يسوع
والله حسب ما قرأت منك, انت قادم على شن حرب وليس فتح حوار,
سلام يسوع


----------



## احب المصطفى (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*برافو عليك اخى الكريم مسلم
لقد افحمتهم بردودك المقنعة
بارك الله فيك
ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله​*


----------



## الحوت (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



احب المصطفى قال:


> *برافو عليك اخى الكريم مسلم
> لقد افحمتهم بردودك المقنعة
> بارك الله فيك
> ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله​*


*
فكرني في احدى المنتديات المحمدية الي كنت اكتب فيها زمان :new6:
لما كنت احشر المسلم وما يعرفش يرد يدخل المسلمين بالدور على الموضوع وكل واحد فيهم يكتب نفس الكلام الي كتبه هذا المحمدي :new6:*


----------



## kittyy (30 أبريل 2008)

*ياااادى الحروب الصليبية اللى ماعندهومش غيرها دى ههههههههههه*
*انتوا عارفين ايه هيا الحروب الصليبية دى يامسلمين علشان بس تتكسفوا شوية على دمكم وماتسألوش عنها تانى ..؟*

*اوكى انا هقولكم ما هى بالظبط الحروب الصليبية ..*

*الحروب الصليبية دى نتجت عن بعض النفوس المريضة التى ارادت التشبة بالمسلمين والخروج فى حملات مسلحة لغزو البلاد ووضعوا شارة الصليب على ملابسهم وفوق اسنة رماحهم ليعطى هذا دلالة على ان هذه الحروب ياحرام ليست من اجل شىء الا الله ودينة ..*

*بالظبط بالظبطــ زى المسلمين ما عملوا واتخذوا من اسلامهم ودينهم ساتراً ليغزون بإسمة البلاد وسموها حملات مباركة لنشر الدين ههههه*

*يعنى الصليبيين اللى انتوا زعلانين منهم دول ماعملوش حاجة اكتر من اللى انتوا عملتوها .. زى ماهما خرجوا بالسيوف انتوا كمان خرجتم بالسيوف وقتلتم قال يعنى فى سبيل نشر الدين والحقيقة ان كل الحروب الاسلامية ما حصلت الا رغبة فى السطو والتسلط على القبائل الاخرى زيهم زى عادة المجتمعات القبلية وإكتساب الغنائم والاسلاب واخذ الجوارى والسبايا والانفال اللى رسولكم كان بياخد خمسها..*

*شوفتوا ازاى انتم لم تقبلوا هذا على الصليبيين واشمئزيتم منهم فى حين حللتموه لأنفسكم واسميتوا الغزو الاسلامى بالغزوات المباركة وهما الاتنين نفس الشىء ..*

*بس فيه حاجة مهمة اوى وفرق مهم اوى لازم تعرفوه هنا بقى وهى الفرق الوحيد والعظيم مابينكم وبين الصليبيين .. وهى ان الحملات الصليبية لم يحث عليها الكتاب المقدس ولا السيد المسيح فى كل وصاياه . بل على العكس . السيد المسيح عندما اوصى تلاميذة بالتبشير بإسمة فى كل المسكونة اوصاهم بأن يذهبوا الى العالم ولا يهتموا بماذا يقولون . وان لا يأخذوا معهم ولا طعام او شراب او ملبس او مزود للطريق لأنة قال لهم ان الله سيهتم بهم وسيتولى امرهم فى كل لحظة وفى كل خطوة.. واضاف قائلاً : اذا دخلتم مدينة وتكلمتم ورفض الناس كلامكم اخرجوا من هذه المدينة وانفضوا عنكم الغبار العالق فى نعالكم منها والحق اقول لكم انة سيكون لمدينة سدوم حالة افضل احتمالاً منها ..*

*السيد المسيح الذى عندما جاء الجنود ليقبضوا عليه وجاء احد تلاميذة وامسك بالسيف ليوجهه لهم نهاه وصرخ فى وجهه وقال له : رد سيفك الى مكانة فالذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون .. *


*بينما فى الجهة المقابلة كانت الفتوحات والغزوات الاسلامية بمباركة أيات كتابكم وقرأنكم ورسولكم نفسة كان يخرج على رأسها ويمسك سيفاً ويقتل بيديه من لا يريد ان يرضخ لإسلامكم .. *

*هناك فرق وفرق شاااااسع بين الذين يفعلون هذا لأطماع معينة عندهم مثل الصليبيين والذى لم يحثهم عليه دينهم ولم يطلب منهم فعل هذا بل فعلوه من انفسهم . وبين الذين فعلوا هذا بناءاً على تعاليم دينهم وبمباركة رسولهم وبأوامر مباشرة وصريحة وواضحة منه ومن دينهم وكتابهم . "اقتلوا وقاتلوا وكُتب عليكم القتال و و و الى اخرة من البهاريز اللى فى هذا الكتاب الذى وان فكر الشيطان بإرسال كتاباً الى البشر يعطيهم فيه وصاياه وتعاليمة لن يأتى بأفضل من قرأنكم هذا مثقال ذرة واحدة"*

*أفيقوا وافهموا والا سيفوت الأوان لأن المسيح على الأبواب.*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



kittyy قال:


> *ياااادى الحروب الصليبية اللى ماعندهومش غيرها دى ههههههههههه*
> *انتوا عارفين ايه هيا الحروب الصليبية دى يامسلمين علشان بس تتكسفوا شوية على دمكم وماتسألوش عنها تانى ..؟*
> 
> *اوكى انا هقولكم ما هى بالظبط الحروب الصليبية ..*
> ...



*تكملة لكلامك احب ان اسال سؤال هل الامريكان كانو يمسكون سيوفا ويقولون الله اكبر الله اكبر ويقتلو علي اسم الله لم نجد ولن نجد هذا*


----------



## الحوت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *تكملة لكلامك احب ان اسال سؤال هل الامريكان كانو يمسكون سيوفا ويقولون الله اكبر الله اكبر ويقتلو علي اسم الله لم نجد ولن نجد هذا*



*يا اخوان الحروب الصليبية تخالف روح الانجيل مخالفة شديدة وتناقض تعاليم المسيح .. 

ولكن يجب ان تعلموا ان السبب في هذه الحروب هم المسلمون انفسهم ..

فبسبب معاملتهم الظالمة للمسيحيين وانتهاكهم لمقدساتهم والاعتداء على انسانيتهم .. قامت تلك الحروب ..
وان كانت بدوافع اخرى سياسية .. ( لن اتفرع اليها ) ..

وسوف اتيكم بعينة صغيره لاريكم سبب قيام الحروب الصليبه .. رداً على تزييف المسلمين واعلامهم للحقائق كما حدثت .. والتي للاسف الشديد يتأثر بها الاعلام الامريكي " الليبرالي المتحرر" , ( والمعادي للقيم المسيحية ) ..


لنقرأ :

الدولة الفاطمية

قامت الدولة الفاطمية في إفريقية سنة 298هـ بزعامة عبيد الله المهدي مدعيا أنه صاحب الحق في الخلافة وأنه حفيد محمد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر الصادق وقد مهد لقيامها داعية إسماعيلي يدعى أبو عبد الله الشيعي وحشد لنصرتها قبيلة (كتامة), وعرفت بالدولة العبيدية.
ولما رسخت قواعدها قضت على دولة الأغالبة في القيروان ثم قضت على دولة الإخشيد في مصر, وبنت فيها مدينة القاهرة ثم انتقلت إليها في عهد المعز لدين الله ودعيت بالدولة الفاطمية. ولم يستطع الخليفة العباسي المقتدر بالله أن يدفع قيامها وكل ما فعله أنه أصدر منشورا بالطعن في نسب المهدي, وقعه وجهاء الهاشميين بما فيهم العلويون, ومهما قيل في نسب الفاطميين فقد استطاعوا أن يحيوا مجدا وأن يبنوا نهضة وأن يرفعوا منارا.
غير أن الأمل الذي تفتح بقيامها لم يلبث غير زمن قصير, ثم حدثت بها أحداث سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية تراخت فيها قوتها وانتهت إلى الزوال. وقد بدأ هذا التراخي في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله لسوء تصرفاته, ومنها إقدامه على هدم كنيسة القيامة في القدس وكان هدمها من أسباب قيام الحروب الصليبية.​

المرقصات والمطربات – ابن سعيد الاندلسي 


إبن خيران المصري: هو إمام كتاب الديار المصرية في المائة الرابعة، وعنوان طبقته قوله حين أمر خليفة مصر الحاكم بهدم كنيسة قيامة بيت المقدس: وقد خرج أمر الإمامة في هدم كنيسة القيامة على أن يصير سقفها أرضاً وطولها عرضاً.​

سير اعلام النبلاء – الذهبي

وفي سنة اثنتين وأربع مئة حرم بيع الرطب وجمع منه شيئاً عظيماً فأحرقه ومنع من بيع العنب وأباد الكروم وأمر النصارى بتعليق صليب في رقابهم زنته رطل وربع بالدمشقي وألزم اليهود أن يعلقوا في أعناقهم قرمية في زنة الصليب إشارة إلى رأس العجل الذي عبدوه وأن تكون عمائمهم سودا وأن يدخلوا الحمام بالصليب وبالقرمية ثم أفرد لهم حمامات وأمر في العام بهدم كنيسة قمامة وبهدم كنائس مصر.​

وهه مجرد عينات صغيره وهنالك المزيد ان اردتم ..

اما المخمدي muslim2  الذي يقول :*


> اخوانى هو سؤال واحد انتم تقولون دائما ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف ولست هنا لأناقش هذا الكلام ولكنى أسأل كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟ هل باللين ام بالسيف؟
> ارجوا ممن سيجيب ان يأتى بدلائل ويوثق كلامه



*سبق وقلنا للمخمدي هذا او لغيره مما قالوا هذه الكلام ان يثبتوا لنا صحة كلامهم ..
ولكن لا اعرف لماذا حينما نطالبهم بالدليل يضعون راسهم بالارض مثل النعام هكذا :new6:







او يهربون مثل الفئران هكذا :new6:






يا مخمدي الذي نشر الايمان المسيحي هم الرسل فافتح لنا على الكتاب المقدس وارينا كيف نشروا الايمان بحد السيف او اقفل فمك هذا واصمت اكراما لفضائح امتك ..

خلاص لان الدين الاسلامي انتشر بحد السيف والاغتصاب والقتل والاحتلال يبقى لازم تكون المسيحيه انتشرت زيه ..

ولا يكل المسلم من الكذب والتحريف والتزوير في سبيل نشر اكاذيبة ..
وكله لمجرد ان المسلم يشعر بالخزى والعار من دينة فيريد تلفيق الاكاذيب على المسيحيه .




*


----------



## Basilius (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الى كل النصارى هل من مجيب؟*

*طبعا كلام اهبل و عبيط *
*في اول الموضوع استند هذا المسلم ببعض نصوص لاكتاب المقدس كالمعتاد بالطريقة الاسلامية اللولبية الجهنمية في تفسير النصوص *
*و اجابوة الاساتذة و الاخوة *
*وياتي اخر اعمى من بين العميان يصفق لة في تجلي مدى الجهل *

*فسرت نصوص الكتاب على الهوى *
*واصبحت الحروب الصليبية جزءا من التاريخ الكنسي *

*الحروب الصليبية كما قال الاخوة بعيدة كل البعد عن المسيحية و هي ليست كالفتوحات الدموية الهمجية البدوية الاسلامية التي قام بها البدو الهمج الحفاة العراة لنشر معتقدهم الاسلامي بالسيف و القوة و الجزية و الوثيقة العمرية والزنار و تلتلة المسيحيين *
*والغريب و العجيب ان القتلة السفكة الهمج العراة هم من اهل الجنة في الاسلام *
*فهم من خير ما ولدت النساء لانهم قتلوا و سفكوا و مارسوا الهمجية و البدوية في نشر الدين *

*بالرغم من ان الحروب الصليبية كانت رد فعل على همجية ووحشية احفاد اللات و الغرانيق العلى و كابسط مثال كمثال و ليس كحصر ما ذكرة الاخ الحوت بما فعلوة في كنيسة القيامة *
*وما فعلوة من هدم للمدنية و الحضارة *

*كالعادة كلام المسلم بالتفسير المحرف *
*ولذا *
*يغلق *


----------

